# Designing ride tools to improve the cycling experience - looking for feedback



## road rider_ (Mar 21, 2014)

*I'm working on a design project and am looking for feedback from cyclists regarding planning, riding and recapping rides. 

If you're willing to share your thoughts, please follow the link to the 10-15 minute survey. 

Thank you!*
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1dWn7BYTYitCPHjNSgX7oFPAWgb75PDOiQAmkGojEYDc/viewform


----------

